# 4/6 - Offshore Report



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Another beautiful day in paradise for me and the crew! Left the dock around 545 am and made our way out to the mass/bouy to blackout the well with live cigs. Had a blacked out livewell by 730 so off we went for an hour and a half ride. Even in the Tideline, the 2-4 ft seas were occasionally steep enough to get a little airborne. Because of that, the ride out was between 21 and 27mphl, but comfortable!!

Ok...on to the report..
Get to the first stop...man the scamp were chewing..put 6 in the box in 10min with one pushing 10lbs









Bounced around for the next 2.5 hours putting 1-3 fish in the box at every stop!

Adam got his personal best with this beast!










Got our Scamp by noon...so we went back North on search of mingo...4 stops in 250 - 280ft of water produced small 14" mingo...not what we were in search of... So, we went further north, to a private area in 115ft in search of our trigger...man.. immediately started putting massive trigger in the boat..think we had 4 fish for a total of 27lbs! Crazy...Anyway, while we are playing with trigger and big ARS, John goes down to the bottom and pulls up a 3 lb mingo! Well, that started the mingo assault for the next hour! We put 30 beautiful mingo in the box between 1.5 and 3lbs! 

Bonus for the day was an exhausted purple martin that hitched a 40 mile ride back to the dock with us! 









Had a nice ride in, until the pass! Ugh.. Otherwise a super fun day!


















Until next time, tight lines!

Capt'n Daddy


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice haul! Good looking Scamp.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good scamps.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

The fish get was excellent.


Sweet story about the Martin. You are good people.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang good day fer ya'll....cool thing helping out the martin!


----------



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

Super catch. How far out/deep do I need to go to put scamp in the boat, I only catch them by accident?


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice box of fish guys!


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

When did scamp grouper open up beyond 20 fathoms?


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Good report nice fish!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Bigc2013 said:


> When did scamp grouper open up beyond 20 fathoms?


April 1st


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice to know mingos that size are in 115 feet of water. Is that the 235 hybrid? Checked out their website. That is wild that you are covering so much water with that boat.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ole, adam, he sho nuff know how to catch fish. :thumbup:
he's a Master Baiter.:whistling:

jack


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report! I drool every time I pass your boat heading to Winn dixie... it's a gorgeous rig.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

cloring said:


> Super catch. How far out/deep do I need to go to put scamp in the boat, I only catch them by accident?


I think the better question to answer is going to be "how far out do I need to go to consistently catch good size scamp"? The answer to that question in our area is generally somewhere out past 30 miles.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

wrightackle said:


> Nice to know mingos that size are in 115 feet of water. Is that the 235 hybrid? Checked out their website. That is wild that you are covering so much water with that boat.


Yes sir, it is the 235 hybrid. Good boat for this area.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

John B. said:


> Nice report! I drool every time I pass your boat heading to Winn dixie... it's a gorgeous rig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Thank you!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats and I don't mind telling you I'm a little green with envy...:notworthy:


----------

